# Farm Disk Extensions



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get extension spools to add a blade to a disk gang? I'm getting ready to make a 3-pt disk for my JD 790 & the gangs I have are only 4' long. I would like to add one more blade to each gang!

These are spools that bolt on the the end of the original blade shaft & another blade can be added. ~~ grnspot11


----------



## dbear (Sep 17, 2003)

I recall we had a set on the back gangs of our Ford 230 (Pittsburgh-made) disc years ago. I think Ford called them "furrow fillers". A quick [ame="http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=furrow+fillers"]google[/ame] brings up a number of hits. 

Brown Mfg shows a list price of $56 per unit. 

I think the question becomes, which furrow fillers will fit your disc. Any idea who manufactured your disc?

Just realized you said you were going to be the disc manufacturer. So my question instead should be do you know who made the disc gangs?


----------

